
Tension over Hubble Constant Continues - Hooke
https://www.skyandtelescope.com/astronomy-news/tension-continues-hubble-constant/
======
dimator
Great video on the topic:
[https://youtu.be/R30ratQanWw](https://youtu.be/R30ratQanWw)

In addition to standard candles and CMB, another method of measuring the
Hubble constant is mentioned, using gravitational waves.

~~~
regnerba
Thank you for sharing that. Was a really good watch.

------
jobigoud
Can we stop calling it the Hubble Constant? The Hubble _Parameter_ is a much
better term. It's not meant to be constant in time, only in space. It is
continually decreasing over time, even in a Universe in accelerated expansion
(unless the expansion is exponentially accelerating which is not the case).

------
th0ma5
If the universe is increasingly expanding... Am I? Are my protons getting
farther apart or are the sub atomic particles in me getting larger? Or are you
all and other celestial bodies just moving away from me? :P

~~~
scarmig
If the Hubble constant is increasing, as the article points out is consistent
with existing evidence, then yes, all distances are getting "larger." In fact,
the observable universe would be getting smaller and smaller. At some point it
would become so small that the electrons in your atoms couldn't see either
each other or the nucleus of the atom; then, the nucleons couldn't see each
other; and finally, even the subatomic particles making up the protons and
neutrons couldn't see each other.

Since they wouldn't interact with each other, everything just falls apart at
some point. Look up the Big Rip, one possible fate of the universe.

